# Cook-off Fundraiser (Oregon)



## norvich (May 20, 2017)

Upcoming is a bbq charity event.

Teams will be cooking: 20 racks of pork ribs (spares cut in 1/3rds the long way), 20 whole chickens (partially frozen), and 20 lbs of tri tip.

Gates open at 6 am, meat is handed out ~7-7:30 am, and the event is open to the public from 1pm-4pm.

People walk around tasting samples served in small dixie cups.

Teams are judged via people's choice in each category (ribs, chicken, tri-tip)

Teams are also judged by a panel via turn in boxes (no garnish) (ribs, chicken, tri-tip)

This will be my 3rd year at this event, but first time using a stick burner with capacity to cook all the meat provided. For sake of simplification, assume all meat provided fits in the smoker. (I am borrowing a very large smoker)

My general plan at this time is to, get the smoker up to temp (275*) asap. Season ribs and get them into the smoker ASAP ~8 am.Spatchcock, half, and season chicken. Load chicken into to smoker @ ~ 9 am. Season  and load tri-tip into smoker by 10 am. Pull tri-tips at 120* and wrap tightly in foil, put in empty coolers with a towel to insulate. 12:30 cut several racks of ribs up to fill a hotel/steam tray. Pull chicken at 170*  and de-bone and chop, filling it all into hotel/steam trays.  After all meat is done, and and its been cut/prepared and placed in hotel trays, I plan to drop the smoker down to 160-200* and use it as a hold.

I plan to use a couple cheap sterno pop-up chafer trays on the serving table to keep the food warm.

I would greatly appreciate any feedback you may have.


----------

